# fish after lizard?



## Dpeach (Aug 3, 2008)

i used to have a lizard in my fish tank and now i want to buy 2 tiger oscars since my lizard had passes.

are there any precautions cleaning wise i should take before i fill my tank up with water again?


thank you

~Derek


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

hiya  you could clean your tank with a very weak bleach wash, made up with 10% bleach & warm water. This would kill off anything you can't really see


----------

